# Hide .bat or .exe extension?



## alexandergre (Dec 14, 2006)

Hide bat or exe extension?
i have a bat file, i just wanna hide the extension. any ideal?


----------



## PC Hobbyist (Dec 14, 2006)

How about hiding all known extensions?
From any folder, click on Tools - Folder Options
Then in the View tab, place a check mark to "hide extensions for known file types". Click OK.


----------



## Arawn (Dec 14, 2006)

Warning ! it's security problem because users will not know the real extension of files.


----------



## alexandergre (Dec 14, 2006)

my question is not that, i just want to know how to hide the extension for a specific file. i have just a bat file  which name is "shutdown.bat" i want that my friend will see this like a jpg file but actually that is a bat"shutdown.jpg.bat" i just wanna hide the .bat. i wanna email a file to my friend, i have written sth in dos and i saved it as bat. this file is like a virus, but not actually cuz it is made of Microsoft DOS.

i hope u get, cuz i cant explain well,u know "i mean enlgish"


----------



## Emperor_nero (Dec 14, 2006)

Am I the only one here who finds this fishy?


----------



## PC Hobbyist (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah, fishy.  Probably just a fun prank from a friend - hopefully not more than that.  But in any case - a bit fishy.


----------



## apj101 (Dec 14, 2006)

closed


----------

